# Food Safety News - 04/11/2021..... FSA survey shows date label confusion



## daveomak.fs (Apr 11, 2021)

*FSA survey shows date label confusion*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 11, 2021 12:03 am A poll of adults in England, Wales, and Northern Ireland has revealed that half of them do not always check the use-by date on food before eating it. Findings show that 44 percent view use-by dates as a useful guide and half of adults surveyed could not identify the correct definition for a use-by date.... Continue Reading


*FSIS issues Public Health Alert for raw ground turkey products linked to Salmonella Hadar illness*
By News Desk on Apr 10, 2021 10:37 pm The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) late Saturday issued a public health alert for approximately 211,406 pounds of raw ground turkey products, produced by Plainville Brands, LLC, a Pennsylvania establishment, due to concerns the products may have caused Salmonella Hadar illness. A recall was not requested because it is believed... Continue Reading


----------

